# Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3/20)



## PCGH_Dave (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen 


Für unsere erweiterte Auswahl an Benchmarks mit Spielen und Anwendungen würden wir gern wissen, welche CPU in eurem *primär**genutzten* *Spiele-PC*  arbeitet. Der Übersichtlichkeit halber fassen wir dabei einige Modelle  zusammen und stützen uns dabei auf die Ergebnisse der vergangenen  Umfragen. Ältere Modelle, die dort bereits einen insignifikanten Anteil  erzielten, kommen zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit ins  „Sonstige“-Sammelbecken. Für die jeweils brandaktuellen CPU-Generationen  haben wir detaillierte Auswahlmöglichkeiten eingefügt.

Mit besten Grüßen
Dave


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juli 2020)

*Intel Core i7 8700K*
Geköpft
5,2 GHz Kerntakt / 4,8 GHz Cachetakt
1,344v

Gekühlt von einem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3

Diese CPU wird wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr weiter genutzt werden, da ich kein Spiel habe was mehr als 6K/12T nutzt, besser gesagt optimal nutzen kann, und die IPC ist noch immer an der Spitze bei Spiele


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Juli 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10372418 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese CPU wird wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr weiter genutzt werden, da ich kein Spiel habe was mehr als 6K/12T nutzt, besser gesagt optimal nutzen kann, und die IPC ist noch immer an der Spitze bei Spiele



Du kannst damit gerne mal an unseren Community-Benchmarks teilnehmen. Dann wirst du ganz schnell eines Besseren belehrt 
Aber nicht falsch verstehen. Ein 8700K ist heutzutage noch immer eine sehr gute Spiele-CPU


----------



## sunburst1988 (1. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 9 3950X @ Stock
unter einem Dark Rock Pro 4

Die Leistung reicht für meine Ansprüche


----------



## iReckyy (1. Juli 2020)

Auf 8 Kerne aufgerüstet, aber auf der alten Plattform.

i7-5960X 4,5GHz Core / 4,3GHz Cache, geschliffen unter Wasser. 

Läuft und säuft wie sau  Haswell-E ftw


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin, dass mein PC nur aufgrund meiner Gedankenkraft läuft, hab ich vorsichtshalber doch einen 3900X als Backup eingebaut.


----------



## leorphee (1. Juli 2020)

Intel i7-3930K

    Number of cores        6 (max 6)
    Number of threads    12 (max 12)
Name            Intel Core i7 3930K
    Codename        Sandy Bridge-E
    Specification        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Package (platform ID)    Socket 2011 LGA (0x2)


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (1. Juli 2020)

vor 4 Monaten von einem 6700K Q4,4GhZ auf einen 9900K @5,0 gegangen, Ich bereue nicht´s


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Du kannst damit gerne mal an unseren Community-Benchmarks teilnehmen. Dann wirst du ganz schnell eines Besseren belehrt
> Aber nicht falsch verstehen. Ein 8700K ist heutzutage noch immer eine sehr gute Spiele-CPU


Einerseits habe ich dieses Spiel gar nicht, denn solche Art Spiele mag ich nicht, vor allem wegen deren Realismus und diesem Geschichtlichen Hintergrund, empfinde ich sie als zu sehr Kriegsverherrlichend.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag schon Spiele mit Waffen oder die sich im Kriegszustand befinden, aber da muss das ganze entweder "vor" oder "nach" dem Zwanzigsten Jahrhundert spielen, vor allem in einem erfundenen Szenario - Beispielsweise die Dead Space Reihe.

Andererseits ist dieses Spiel wohl auf bis zu 10Kerne optimiert, da kann ich die IPC wohl nicht wirklich eruieren, vor allem nicht bezogen auf meine Spiele, die wie ich gesagt habe alle nicht von mehr als 6K/12T profitieren.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Juli 2020)

Intel® Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz × 8


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

[x] _AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8c/16t)_

Immer noch und wohl auch noch länger.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2020)

_Sonstige Intel-CPU (Kommentar)

7820X
_


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2020)

=> Ryzen 7 3700X


----------



## matti30 (2. Juli 2020)

da ich mich nicht von Intel losreißen kann und ich eh nur am Zocken bin, werkelt seit heute wieder ein i7 10700K in meinem System. 
Reicht mir völlig.


----------



## GamingMaker (2. Juli 2020)

Noch auf AMD-FX8350 @4.5ghz
Ich warte sehnlichst auf die 4000er Ryzen Reihe  Wird Zeit, den alten FX in seine Rente zu schicken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2020)

GamingMaker schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnlichst auf die 4000er Ryzen Reihe  Wird Zeit, den alten FX in seine Rente zu schicken.


Wenn dann würde ich noch ein Jahr auf Ryzen5000 bzw Zen4 Warten, dann lohnt sich das ganze auch wirklich, mit DDR5 und Zukunftssicherer, denn mit Ryzen4000 endet der Support, danach gibt es keine neuen CPUs mehr dafür. Außerdem hast du mit der alter Heizkörpergurke schon lange ausgehalten, du brauchst die nächste Zeit wohl eh keine neue CPU


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2020)

Ryzen 2700X, wird wohl auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Juli 2020)

zum daddeln der 3600X


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2020)

Intel Core i5 4690K


----------



## Rolk (3. Juli 2020)

In den letzten Wochen ist der Resteverwertungsrechner mit R7 1700X zum Hauptrechner mutiert.


----------



## StorageHunter-81 (3. Juli 2020)

PC #1: Intel i7-9700K
PC #2: Intel i7-7700K
PC #3: Intel i5-6500
PC #4: AMD FX-8350

Ein Intel i5-9600K ist noch übrig für ein neues Projekt. Der i7-9700K ist seit Ende Juni 2020 in PC #1.


----------



## JanJake (4. Juli 2020)

3700X. 

Stärkste CPU für um die 300€. Preis/Leistung stimmt einfach durch und durch bei AMD. 

Wer brauch schon 5GHz bei einem Intel wenn AMD dafür nicht einmal 4,3GHz brauch.


----------



## ReVan1199 (4. Juli 2020)

[x] _AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (8c/16t)_

Die Verbreitung des 3700X erinnert mich sehr an damals mit der GTX 970


----------



## nevs2k (4. Juli 2020)

PC #1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

PC #2 AMD Ryzen 5 3600

PC #3 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X

PC #4 AMD Ryzen 5 1600 AF (12nm)

AMD Ryzen Power!!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2020)

Sollte nicht eigentlich die neue HW-Upload Funktion diese Umfragen ersetzen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juli 2020)

Diejenigen mit Datenschutzbedenken werden das wohl eher nicht machen wollen, denn da wird viel mehr übertragen als gelistet wird, von mir würde PCGH keine Hardwareinfos mehr bekommen wenn dies die einzige Möglichkeit wäre.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10376080 schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen mit Datenschutzbedenken werden das wohl eher nicht machen wollen, denn da wird viel mehr übertragen als gelistet wird, von mir würde PCGH keine Hardwareinfos mehr bekommen wenn dies die einzige Möglichkeit wäre.



Du importierst einfach nur eine txt Datei und die kannst du dir vorher ohne Probleme angucken. Spannende Daten, abgesehen von der Hardware, ist da aber nicht zu finde


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juli 2020)

> Du importierst einfach nur eine txt Datei und die kannst du dir vorher ohne Probleme angucken.


Keine Ahnung warum du das schreibst, das weiß ich natürlich, sonst würde ich das auch nicht behaupten wollen.


> Spannende Daten, abgesehen von der Hardware, ist da aber nicht zu finde


Ja ne is klar, glaub das ruhig weiter, ich hab kein Problem damit


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Juli 2020)

[x] AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8c/16t)
Bis Ryzen 4000, vielleicht hält die Cpu auch noch bis Ryzen 5000


----------



## Guru4GPU (6. Juli 2020)

Einen AMD Ryzen 5 3500 unter einem Noctua NH-D15


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Faltet meist mit um 25 % gesenktem PPT, bleibt dadurch leise und verliert keine 10 % Leistung.
Und spielen kann ich damit auch ohne Probleme. Wenn es im Spiel etwas ruckelt liegt das daran, dass ich wieder vergessen habe, FAH zu stoppen.


----------



## Freiheraus (6. Juli 2020)

Leider fehlt der Ryzen 3 3300X, unverständlich. Denn die direkten und unterlegenen Konkurrenten, welche hier mit Sicherheit deutlich weniger Relevanz haben, wurden aufgenommen (zu neu waren die offensichtlich auch nicht und sogar nochmals extra unterteilt, alberne Akribie im Kontrast zum Fehlen der Ryzen-CPU):

Intel Core i3-10320/-10300(T) (4c/8t)
Intel Core i3-10100(T) (4c/8t)

Der Ryzen 3 3300X ist schon ein unangenehmer Stachel für Intel und Co.


So (Sonstige AMD-CPUs) werde ich jedenfalls nicht abstimmen.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10376129 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne is klar, glaub das ruhig weiter, ich hab kein Problem damit



Ich glaube das nicht, sondern ich habe mir das File welches ich hochgeladen habe ja vorher angesehen und weiß es damit. Was steht denn da deiner Meinung nach bedenkliches drin?


----------



## rum (6. Juli 2020)

[X] _Sonstige AMD-CPU (Kommentar)
_Ryzen 5 1500X


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Juli 2020)

Ryzen 3300X und Ryzen 3100 fehlen tatsächlich. Das liegt aber keine bösen Absicht zugrunde, sondern reiner Menschlichkeit. Die jetzt noch einzufügen, würde die ganze Umfrage zerstören beziehungsweise alle Stimmen löschen. Wird nächstes mal besser gemacht, versprochen


----------



## Doc-Dee (6. Juli 2020)

Sonstige Intel-CPU (Kommentar) => Intel Core i7-5775c


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du importierst einfach nur eine txt Datei und die kannst du dir vorher ohne Probleme angucken. Spannende Daten, abgesehen von der Hardware, ist da aber nicht zu finde



Oder die TXT Datei etwas frisieren.


----------



## tigra456 (6. Juli 2020)

10700K mit Asus Z490-G Wifi und Gskill 32GB 3200 CL 14 in 2x 16GB.

Ein Bomben-Board und würdiger Nachfolger für mein Maximus Gene XI. Gehört dringend mal noch getestet das Z490-G 

Fehlt nur noch ne pretested CPU... mal sehen


----------



## Crash-Over (6. Juli 2020)

Gaming PC der 3950x 
Gaming Notebook 9750h sind beide primär

P.S Mir ist dass auch egal was PCGH schreibt  ich kauf mir dass was ich will


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2020)

[x] AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (6c/12t)


----------



## Octopoth (6. Juli 2020)

[x] Intel Core i9 10940X  14 Kerne

Eigentlich meine Workstation, aber muss ab und an auch mal zum zocken herhalten.


----------



## Joker-TS (6. Juli 2020)

[x] sonstige Intel-CPU.....I7-3930K, treue Seele


----------



## chris731 (6. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (6c/12t)


----------



## XXTREME (6. Juli 2020)

PC 1: Ryzen 7 3700X 
PC 2: Ryzen 5 1600X 
PC 3: Ryzen 3 3100  (P/L Wunder)
PC 4: C2D E8500


----------



## Sk1dr0ws (6. Juli 2020)

Intel Core i9-7980XE/-7960X/-7940X/-7920*/-7900* (18c/16c/14c/12c*/10c*) ????


----------



## Malachai80 (6. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 3800x im Haupt-PC, im HTPC der gute alte i7 3770K in einem ITX Build

Bin mit beiden absolut zufrieden


----------



## Matrix2050 (6. Juli 2020)

Habe momentan noch einen Ryzen 2600X @ 4.1Ghz 1.265V und gekühlt von einem Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced


----------



## T-MAXX (6. Juli 2020)

Weiterhin den 

[X] *Q9650

Ist gut und bleibt gut.
*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Juli 2020)

@T-MAXX
Warum?
Das Ding ist ja nur mehr für Bürosoftware, Multimedia und Internet brauchbar. 
Für Spiele oder Professionelle Programme, ist der Q9650 sogar deutlich unter aktuellem LowEnd.
Von Hardware-Sicherheitslöchern und Kompatibilität aktueller Hardware will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## TSchaK (6. Juli 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10376129 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung warum du das schreibst, das weiß ich natürlich, sonst würde ich das auch nicht behaupten wollen.
> 
> Ja ne is klar, glaub das ruhig weiter, ich hab kein Problem damit


Was ist denn in der txt noch drin?

Hab beim drüberschauen auch nix gefunden...


----------



## 19Crasher88 (6. Juli 2020)

I7 4820k @ 4600MHz läuft und läuft...


----------



## crypt0 (6. Juli 2020)

I5 3570k @ 4,2 GHz
Braucht man aktuell mehr?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Juli 2020)

crypt0 schrieb:


> Braucht man aktuell mehr?


Je nach Spiel und individuellem Anspruch, ein eindeutiges ja.
Es gibt Spiele die mehr als 4K/4T nutzen können für teils deutlich mehr FPS, es gibt Monitore die mehr als 60Hz haben was eine flüssigere Wiedergabe bedeutet, auch die IPC und der Takt hat sich erhöht für höhere Minimum-FPS - also das wodurch sich ein Spiel flüssig anfühlt.
Aber was heißt schon "brauchen", ich meine damit das dies auch eine Persönliche Entscheidung ist, es gibt genug Konsolenspieler für die 30FPS flüssig und völlig brauchbar ist


----------



## h_tobi (7. Juli 2020)

[X] Ryzen 9 3900X und das wird die nächsten 8-10 Jahre so bleiben.


----------



## Turoc (7. Juli 2020)

Intel Core i5-6500 (4c/4t)
@ 4.5 GhZ

Nächstes Jahr wirds ein i7 10700k


----------



## Death187 (7. Juli 2020)

Moin,

nutze ein Ryzen 7 3700x, auf einem Asus X470 Gaming F Mainboard mit 32 GB 3200Mhz DOMINATOR RGB von Corsair. Gekühlt wird der Ryzen von einer Cosair H150 Aio Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Madcat1st (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Momentan nutze ich ein Intel 7820X - 8K/16T. Getaktet ist dieser auf Werkseinstellungen und wird noch durch eine 240 AIO gekühlt.

Lg


----------



## x2K (7. Juli 2020)

Ein FX8320  der muss erstmal reichen  gekühlt mit einem nexxoxXP (Anno 2005?) . Bleibt bei 43 grad unter Last. 

Umweltschutz fängt da an wo man sich nicht jedes jahr einen neuen Rechner kauft....
Ich bin aber mal gespannt wie lange der durchhält.


----------



## Dereinzigelars (7. Juli 2020)

Amd Ryzen 5 4600HS


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2020)

Dereinzigelars schrieb:


> Amd Ryzen 5 4600HS


Na dann ab zum Community Benchmark mit dir.
Die Ergebnisse interessieren sicher eine Menge User.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Juli 2020)

Da der Versuch mit Gedankenkraft leider eher wenig erfolgreich war, insbesondere im Bereich Multitasking , betreibe ich mittlerweile einen AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X im Hauptrechner


----------



## T-MAXX (7. Juli 2020)

&#916;&#931;&#923;;10378243 schrieb:
			
		

> @T-MAXX
> Warum?
> Das Ding ist ja nur mehr für Bürosoftware, Multimedia und Internet brauchbar.
> Für Spiele oder Professionelle Programme, ist der Q9650 sogar deutlich unter aktuellem LowEnd.
> Von Hardware-Sicherheitslöchern und Kompatibilität aktueller Hardware will ich gar nicht anfangen.


Weil ich nicht nur damit spiele, sondern Mac OS X, XP, 7, Linux  und Win 10 parallel nutze.
Und ja, ich nutze sogar noch ein Floppy. Und wer es genau wissen will: Amiga
Außerdem kommt es immer auf die Config an, wie was läuft und genutzt wird.
Spiele laufen heute noch auf 2K bei mir super. Spiele aber eher gering.
Was verstehst du unter Professionelle Programme?
Auch da nutze ich z. B. Video Schnitt Software uvm. und es läuft auch super
Was will ich denn mehr???
Bin auch nicht mehr so jung fürs daddeln.

Wenn ich nur ein High End Game System bräuchte oder nutzen würde, dann steht mir jederzeit mein guter alter Xaser III v1000c Blue zur Verfügung. Derzeit (mehrere Jahre) leer und kann jederzeit reaktiviert werden.


----------



## Donny85 (7. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (12c/24t)


----------



## icon (7. Juli 2020)

Intel Xeon E5-1650 v4 (6c/12t)


----------



## Der HeinZ (7. Juli 2020)

Ein 3900x heißt hier Corona kräftig ein.
Gruss Matthias


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juli 2020)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht mehr so jung fürs daddeln.


Fürs spielen gibt es eine Obergrenze, es gibt also ein alter wo spiele nicht mehr spaß machen, aha, wo liegt die, bei 95?
Naja, du bist jedenfalls in dieser Umfrage "Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären *Spiele-PC*?" gut aufgehoben


----------



## Brain801 (9. Juli 2020)

I7-7740X 4/8 @5GHz auf einen X299 Chipsatz &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Ion (9. Juli 2020)

Brain801 schrieb:


> I7-7740X 4/8 @5GHz auf einen X299 Chipsatz &#55357;&#56837;


Darf man fragen warum?
Intel Core i7-7740X im Test: Der Quadcore, den niemand braucht - Golem.de


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (10. Juli 2020)

Nutze auch nen 3900x  Absolut geniale CPU.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

StorageHunter-81 schrieb:


> PC #1: Intel i7-9700K
> PC #2: Intel i7-7700K
> PC #3: Intel i5-6500
> PC #4: AMD FX-8350
> ...


Sind das alles primäre Spiele-PC´s?


----------



## Firestriker (10. Juli 2020)

[X] - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (12c/24t)

seit dieser Woche, einfach nur Hammer-CPU


----------



## meckswell (12. Juli 2020)

[X] 8700K


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (13. Juli 2020)

[x] 6700K - und bis jetzt noch ohne Grund dies zu ändern


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Juli 2020)

I9-10900k für die derzeit maximale Spieleleistung.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (25. Juli 2020)

[x] sonstige Intel

Westmere-Ep Xeon X5670


----------



## Freakwood (25. Juli 2020)

[X] Ryzen 5 3600. Ich glaube das bleibt auch bis auf unbestimmte Zeit so. Umgestiegen auf SFFPC und in der Richtung wird es, sollte Ich nicht irgendwann eine Workstation benötigen, bleiben.


----------



## Lui-Lui (26. Juli 2020)

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (12c/24t)


----------



## rhalin (26. Juli 2020)

Immer noch der olle i5 4570 .
Im Moment bin ich in der Findung ob er durch Ryzen 3600 oder i5 10400 ersetzt wird 
Der Trend geht zu Intel weil mich AMD mit seinen teuren 5xx Boards nervt.


----------



## tigra456 (26. Juli 2020)

Hab den 10700k gegen den 10900k getauscht. Warum ?

- Für die derzeit maximale Spieleleistung.


----------



## Stefan_96 (4. August 2020)

[X] RYZEN 2600 @~4,2 GHz 

2018 für ein Hunderter geschossen. Beste P/L CPU meiner Historie. Bleibt weitere 3 bis 5 Jahre. 

VG Stefan


----------



## pedi (4. August 2020)

FX 8350 fehlt in der liste.
hab ich noch.


----------



## blautemple (4. August 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> FX 8350 fehlt in der liste.
> hab ich noch.



Der steht doch drin: AMD FX-9xx0/8xx0[E] (4m/8t)


----------



## Altaica (4. August 2020)

[x] Sonstige Intel-CPU:

Seit vielen Sommern ein Intel Xeon X5670 (6C/12T), überzogen auf knapp 4GHz. Dazu 24GB DDR3-1866 Tripple-Channel-RAM. Laut Cinebench R15 kommt er nahe an einen Ryzen 5 1600 heran. Für mich reicht das immernoch aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2020)

[x] AMD Ryzen 9 3900X


----------



## pedi (4. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der steht doch drin: AMD FX-9xx0/8xx0[E] (4m/8t)


stimmt, nicht richtiggeschaut.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. August 2020)

Dass von über 700 Leuten nur 4 TRX40 verwenden..... 
Aber wundert mich nicht, die Plattform ist ja zum Zocken etwas teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2020)

Verglichen mit den realen Marktanteil sind das immernoch verdammt viele die den Weg zu dieser Umfrage gefunden haben.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dass von über 700 Leuten nur 4 TRX40 verwenden.....
> Aber wundert mich nicht, die Plattform ist ja zum Zocken etwas teuer.



Das war doch eigentlich zu erwarten. Nur zum zocken lohnt sich die Plattform halt gar nicht, es macht tatsächlich nur Sinn, wenn man viele Kerne und Quadchannel nutzt. Ansonsten ist das einfach rausgeworfenes Geld


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. August 2020)

Auf PC *GAMES* Hardware sind nicht grundlos fast nur Spieler aktiv, Threadripper sind für Spieler ein sinnloser Overkill. 
Manche tun so, oder wollen anderen davon überzeugen, als wären hier viel mehr die professionelle Anwendungen nutzen, die kleinen wollen sich immer größer machen als sie sind.
Threadripper hat höchstens früher Sinn gemacht, als die Ryzen nur maximal 8 Kerne hatten, auch bei Intel war das so, heute sind sie für Spieler ein Auslaufmodell.
Die Threadripper, aber auch die Intel-Gegenstücke, sollte aus der Umfrage raus fallen, weil sie A kaum jemand nutzt und B nichts für Spieler sind.


----------



## kmf (5. August 2020)

[x] 3700x im 1. Spielerechner und einen allcore übertakteten 3600@4,4Ghz im 2. Spielerechner, der sich aber anschickt den primären Rechner in nächster Zeit abzulösen. Nach und nach installier ich weitere Games aus meiner Steam-Bib, Origin-Bib & Epic-Bib auf dem 2. Rechner.  Ich brauch auch noch 2 weitere 1TB Sata-SSDs, deren Anschaffung ich im Moment bissel nach hinten geschoben hab.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. August 2020)

Bei dem Anteil an 2080ti´s habe ich eigentlich mit etwas mehr gerechnet, zocken kann man damit wunderbar und man hat volle Anbindung bei den Grafikkarten, selbst nächste Generation noch. Muss doch mehr Durchgeknallte geben.


----------



## detestabel (8. August 2020)

Da steckt ein i3 8100 drin mit dem ich nicht zufrieden bin. Der sollte ursprünglich einem i7 9700k weichen aber der war mir echt zu teuer und die Preise sind immer noch dreist. Am liebsten würde ich das gesamte Mainboard rauskloppen und direkt durch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 austauschen.
Im Schrank habe ich zwar seit zwei Jahren nen selbstgebauten Ryzen 5 2600 PC stehen aber leider sind bei dem Board nur zwei Speicherbänke weshalb ich den PC nicht zum Spielen nutzen kann. Habe da nur 2x4gb Riegel verbaut und 2x8gb wären mir auch zu teuer wenn ich ehrlich bin. Es befindet sich aber seit ein paar Monaten ein PC im Aufbau in den ein Ryzen 5 3600 einziehen soll sobald das Geld dafür da ist.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2020)

Schade kein 3300X zur Auswahl dabei^^


----------



## chill_eule (9. August 2020)

Ich denke der ist für deine Frau? 
Du musst schon ehrlich bleiben


----------



## Vinz1911 (13. August 2020)

[X] i7 9700K

Eigentlich sollte in meine aktuelle Kiste ein 9900K, aber da ich den 9700K schon hatte, war ich vor 6. Monaten (als ich meinen aktuellen Rechner aufgebaut habe) nicht so motiviert den zu verkaufen und dann einen 9900K zu kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schade kein 3300X zur Auswahl dabei^^



Ein 8700K und Ryzen 3600 sind dabei


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. August 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ein 8700K und Ryzen 3600 sind dabei


Schafft beim nächsten mal Platz für neue CPUs, die Threadripper (die kauft hier eh fast keiner, selbst wenn man alle von der ersten bis zur letzten Generation zusammenfasst ) könnte man alle zusammenfassen, wie ihr es bei den Intel Profi CPUs macht.
Ihr könnt generell einige CPUs aus der Liste streichen wo nur sehr wenige abgestimmt haben, bei 10 und weniger Stimmen sollte man sie mit anderen zusammenfasse oder gänzlich löschen.


----------



## Teamworks (3. September 2020)

[X] Intel Core i9-9980XE/-9960X/-9940X/-9920X/-9900X/-9820X/i7-9800X (18c//16c/14c/12c/10c/8c) <-- 9940X

Wird wohl noch bis 2022 drin bleiben, danach wird nach Preis/Leistung neu entschieden.


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2020)

letzte Woche hab ich es dann doch gewagt und meinen guten alten FX 8350 in den Ruhestand geschickt und mit einen Ryzen 7 3700X gegönnt


----------



## deltoo-3790X (14. September 2020)

Weiterhin mein guter i7-3930k, verrichtet jetzt seht 7 1/2 Jahren schön seinen Dienst und bis jetzt kein Grund zum upgraden gefunden.
(Der Geldbeutel würde es eh nicht her geben)


----------



## deya (15. September 2020)

[x] AMD Ryzen 3900x

hätte nicht gedacht das so viele auf dem 3900er unterwegs sind. interessante umfrage 👍🏻


----------



## chill_eule (15. September 2020)

Viel interessanter finde ich, dass nach mittlerweile über 800 abgegeben Stimmen, die neuen 10er Intels so unbeliebt sind, obwohl fast alle hier immer wieder sagen, dass es die schnellsten CPUs fürs gaming sind


----------



## flashkiller (16. September 2020)

Xeon Processor E3-1230 v2
Upgrade ist nötig und wird dieses Jahr noch folgen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. September 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass nach mittlerweile über 800 abgegeben Stimmen, die neuen 10er Intels so unbeliebt sind, obwohl fast alle hier immer wieder sagen, dass es die schnellsten CPUs fürs gaming sind


Diejenigen, die aufrüsten wollten, haben es bereits getan und die meisten interessieren sich nicht für die letzten (meist unbezahlbaren) zehn Prozent Mehrleistung. Andere wiederrum warten geduldig auf Zen 3 und entscheiden dann, was ich auch tue.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die aufrüsten wollten, haben es bereits getan und die meisten interessieren sich nicht für die letzten (meist unbezahlbaren) zehn Prozent Mehrleistung. Andere wiederrum warten geduldig auf Zen 3 und entscheiden dann, was ich auch tue.



Sehe ich auch so. Dazu kommt, dass Comet Lake kein PCIe 4.0 kann. Daher liegen Teile der Plattform brach, was sich erst mit Rocket Lake ändern wird und dann kommt ja noch sockel 1700. Man könnte meinen, dass Sockel 1200 schon tot ist, bevor er überhaupt durchstarten kann.


----------



## Osmium77 (18. September 2020)

Nutze immer noch meinen Ryzen 5 1600 (14nm), den ich mir im Juni 2017 geholt habe. Der gehört zwar mittlerweile zum alten Eisen, läuft aber insgesamt so gut, dass ich ihn bestimmt so lange halten werde wie damals viele Leute ihren i5 2500K


----------



## CoolingMiinze (18. September 2020)

vom i7 6700K zum R9 3900x


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

[x] sonstiges:  i9 10850K


----------



## Pretator (20. September 2020)

Ich komme  von einem AMD FX 8350  der auf 4,8Ghz  mit einer CPU Spannung  1,48V lief  und bin jetzt auf einen AMD Ryzen 3600  gewechselt der auf allen  Kerne  mit  4,2 Ghz  bei einer CPU Spannung von 1,2V Läuft .


----------

